# ***OFFICIAL*** Josh Koscheck vs. Paul Daley Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Josh "Kos" Koscheck facing Paul "Semtex" Daley in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## TViddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Standup = Daley ; Ground = Kos. 

Daley gets taken down and then beaten to a British pulp. THE END.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe I am not thinking clearly on this one but I believe Daley will win this one all the way, I can only see this fight going to the ground one way, and that Kos going down to give the mat a kiss good night.


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm going with Daley. I just have a feeling Kos will try to stand with Daley, then go to sleep.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Kos all the way. Kos's striking is really good recently and he was not knocked out by one of the most dangerous strikers at WW in Rumble. I see him banging with Daley for a little and then taking him down and TKO or submission RNC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It's all about Daley's TDD, if it hits the ground Kos will sub Paul pretty easily. If Kos can't take him down, it will only be a matter of time before Daley lands some bombs and ends the fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kos by submission in round 2. Maybe even in round 1. Daley's TDD is not that good and I doubt it's better than AJ's. If Kos doesn't try to stand too much with Daley I think he's gonna beat him without problems.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I really hope Daley gets the best out of kosh.
Give him the punishment he deserves for being such a boring fighter (taking a guy down and keep him there seems pretty boring to me).


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I really hope Daley gets the best out of kosh.
> Give him the punishment he deserves for being such a boring fighter (taking a guy down and keep him there seems pretty boring to me).


When is the last time this happened in a Kos fight?


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

If Kos is stupid and stands toe to toe with Semtex he'll get what he deserves, unconsciousness. If he plays it smart and goes for TD's, he'll win.

It's Koschecks fight to win, or lose.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This fight is going to go the same way Kos-Rumble went.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Doubt it, Koscheck is not going to out-strike Paul Daley. The fight may end with Koscheck winning by Submission, but the fight will not start with Koscheck out-striking Daley like he did to Johnson.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't seen enough with Daley to make a fair assumption, but wasn't overly impressed with his last two fights. Kos kinda won me over in the Johnson fight, but I wouldn't care if Semtex put him to sleep.

This is a good fight to possibly add a new contender.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You weren't 'overly impressed' by Daley knocking 2 decent contenders out in the 1st round?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought kampmann was stopped too early, and to be honest, hazelett was a step down striking wise, and no, I wasn't impressed. If he knocks out koscheck I'll be impressed. 

Kampmann was a good fight for sure, quick, brutal hands, but stopped too soon. Hazelett held no weight, only reaffirmed what we knew, but not against a high level contender.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

if koshcheck stand with daley yeah he might get ko'd, but i wouldnt under estimate koschecks stand up he could knock him out just as easy i reckon, but i think koshchech should definetly take daley down. He will have such an advantage, daleys TDD hasnt really been tested yet so its hard to say

koshceck by third round sub


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i WANT symtex to win.... but kos has the tools to win.

if josh goes back into that "i'm a better boxer than you" thing he did with Paulo, he's done before 2:30 of the 1st round.


funny little thing: Kos lost to *Thiago* Alves, _Paul_o *Thiago* and if this little trend holds true, to _Paul_ Daley.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> You weren't 'overly impressed' by Daley knocking 2 decent contenders out in the 1st round?


Daley hasn't fought a "contender" yet. This is by far Daley's toughest fight in the UFC.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

It's going to boil down to how well Daley snuffs the TD's and what he does on his back. Shields may not have the wrestling but he still had to work for the sub on Paul. As for my prediction - I think Kos has the right tools against someone like Daley but he's said he wants to knock pauls teeth down his throat, so I'm really undecided. I want Daley to win badly though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I really don't care at all about this fight. Winner gets to spoon with GSP for 25 minutes. I kind of hate Kos but Daley is a douchebag as well.


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Daley hasn't fought a "contender" yet. This is by far Daley's toughest fight in the UFC.


Kampman was a contender, he would have got a shot for the title if he beat Daley most likely. But yeah, this is Daley's biggest test.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

People continue to under rate daleys TDD and ground game and it seems even his striking. You will all be proven wrong soon enough. Daley by brutal KO in the first or second.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> People continue to under rate daleys TDD and ground game and it seems even his striking. You will all be proven wrong soon enough. Daley by brutal KO in the first or second.


Paul Daley has 8 losses, six of them are by way of sub. That's a shit ground game, only one is to a serious ground guy and that is too Jake Shields. Face it Daley has to stand, if he hits the ground Kos will win.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Paul Daley has 8 losses, six of them are by way of sub. That's a shit ground game, only one is to a serious ground guy and that is too Jake Shields. Face it Daley has to stand, if he hits the ground Kos will win.


Pretty sure we had the same argument about 2 weeks ago, so im not repeating myself. You people continue to under rate daleys TDD and ground game and striking, watch him KO kos.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Pretty sure we had the same argument about 2 weeks ago, so im not repeating myself. You people continue to under rate daleys TDD and ground game and striking, watch him KO kos.


Not with me and I won't be shocked if he drops Kos, but it won't be because he has great TDD down. It will be because Kos will try to stand or he'll get caught on the way in.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Not with me and I won't be shocked if he drops Kos, but it won't be because he has great TDD down. It will be because Kos will try to stand or he'll get caught on the way in.


Your right it wasnt you, it was jonny g, my bad.

Your also the guy that said this pre henderson/shields;

"Then be dead after the first and Hendo will shrug him off intil he Ko's him......

Wrestling with Hendo is not a joke, Rampage was tired after one with Hendo."

Like i said, continue to underestimate daleys tdd and you will be in for a shock mate. Daley has always had good TDD and i, am confident he has improved vastly in that area, especially training intensley with king mo. Im confident Daley can stuff kos' take downs and KO him, especially given kos's chin.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Your right it wasnt you, it was jonny g, my bad.
> 
> Your also the guy that said this pre henderson/shields;
> 
> ...


And now it turns out Dan may have been injured, I also remember a few huge rights that landed and Shields looking scared for his life in the first?

GSP didn't stuff Kos's takedowns, so if Daley does my god, King Mo must be a miracle worker.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> And now it turns out Dan may have been injured, I also remember a few huge rights that landed and Shields looking scared for his life in the first?
> 
> GSP didn't stuff Kos's takedowns, so if Daley does my god, King Mo must be a miracle worker.


From this post ive realised its pointless debating with you. Have a good day.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> From this post ive realised its pointless debating with you. Have a good day.


I don't know that I've had a reasonable disagreement with you, something I don't have a problem doing with other people.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thiago Alves stuffed kos take downs, he must be god. See how dumb it sounds.

Aint in the mood for debating this with any one though, ive done it plenty of times before, so im just going to make my prediction which is daley KO'ing kos in the first or second.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Thiago Alves stuffed kos take downs, he must be god. See how dumb it sounds.
> 
> Aint in the mood for debating this with any one though, ive done it plenty of times before, so im just going to make my prediction which is daley KO'ing kos in the first or second.


Didn't say he was god, just said GSP had a hard time with Kos's TDs. So I can't see that Daley's TDD could improve enough in that time to stuff them as easily as you think he will.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Didn't say he was god, just said GSP had a hard time with Kos's TDs. So I can't see that Daley's TDD could improve enough in that time to stuff them as easily as you think he will.


I didnt say he would stuff them easily though did i, i said im confident hes capable of stuffing his take downs, didnt say it would be an easy task. You say gsp had a hard time stopping kos so daley needs a miracle to stop kos, when thiago alves stopped him. Keep underestimating, its cool with me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I didnt say he would stuff them easily though did i, i said im confident hes capable of stuffing his take downs, didnt say it would be an easy task. You say gsp had a hard time stopping kos so daley needs a miracle to stop kos, when thiago alves stopped him. Keep underestimating, its cool with me.


I just noticed he's your hometown boy, that explains a lot. Yeah this is pointless, you will just keep talking down to me and never say anything bad about a fighter from the UK. Did you pick Bisping to outpoint Hendo and Wand? And give Hardy a chance at KOing GSP.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I just noticed he's your hometown boy, that explains a lot. Yeah this is pointless, you will just keep talking down to me and never say anything bad about a fighter from the UK. Did you pick Bisping to outpoint Hendo and Wand? And give Hardy a chance at KOing GSP.


Hes not my "home town boy". Hes from nottingham, im from Manchester. Two different cities you see, but yes, same country, congratulations, you got that part right.

I picked Hendo against bisping, wandy against bisping and gave dan hardy no chance of KO'ing GSP. Feel free to use the "find more posts by Mckeever" function to see for yourself. I knew it was only a matter of time before you brought up the fact i was British.

You contradict yourself in all of your posts. First you say Daley needs an act of god, a miracle to stop Ko's take downs, then when i post about Thiago Alves, you say Daley will have a harder time than i think stuffing kos' take downs. 

I think we're done here.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Hes not my "home town boy". Hes from nottingham, im from Manchester. Two different cities you see, but yes, same country, congratulations, you got that part right.
> 
> I picked Hendo against bisping, wandy against bisping and gave dan hardy no chance of KO'ing GSP. Feel free to use the "find more posts by Mckeever" function to see for yourself. I knew it was only a matter of time before you brought up the fact i was British.
> 
> ...


When you point out where I ever said act of god, I will agree that all I do is contradict myself. 

I was just trying to make a point that Kos has great wrestling. I like how you just add thing to what I've said to make it seem like you're right. But you're welcome to have the last word.

And I have no idea if you're from the same town as Daley, but I've seen very very few people from the U.K that don't support U.K fighters like they are brothers.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> When you point out where I ever said act of god, I will agree that all I do is contradict myself.
> 
> I was just trying to make a point that Kos has great wrestling. I like how you just add thing to what I've said to make it seem like you're right. But you're welcome to have the last word.
> 
> And I have no idea if you're from the same town as Daley, but I've seen very very few people from the U.K that don't support U.K fighters like they are brothers.


"GSP didn't stuff Kos's takedowns, so if Daley does my god, *King Mo must be a miracle worker*."

There you go. Basically saying daley needs a miracle (an act of god) to stop kos' take downs.

I have no idea what you mean in your second paragraph; i add things you have already said to make myself think im right? That makes no sense to me.

"I have no idea if your from the same town as daley"

"Ahh, i see daley is your home town boy"

You seem to make a habit of contradicting yourself and stereotyping British users on this forum. Laters man.


----------



## laineytheman (Dec 10, 2009)

Koscheck takes this to the ground and submits Daley, Daley has a poor ground game. But Kos isnt afraid to stand up but Daley will KO him if that happens, if Daley throws a mean right hand which Rocks Koscheck, Kos will take it to the ground i bet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> "GSP didn't stuff Kos's takedowns, so if Daley does my god, *King Mo must be a miracle worker*."
> 
> There you go. Basically saying daley needs a miracle (an act of god) to stop kos' take downs.
> 
> ...


Home town boy sounds a lot better than home country boy, the only reason I said town......American slang I guess. 

Miracle worker, again just a figure of speech, meaning King Mo must be a great teacher or coach......again American slang I guess. 

I'm not stereotyping anyone, I just said I've seen very few guys from the U.K that don't support U.K fighters.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Home town boy sounds a lot better than home country boy, the only reason I said town......American slang I guess.
> 
> Miracle worker, again just a figure of speech, meaning King Mo must be a great teacher or coach......again American slang I guess.
> 
> I'm not stereotyping anyone, I just said I've seen very few guys from the U.K that don't support U.K fighters.


Ahh right, your contradictions were all uses of American slang, which because im British, i must not be aware of...

I support most british fighters, always been a fan of mike bisping, mainly because i started watching tuf at season 3. I also supported dan hardy in the gsp fight, i was cheering for him. That doesnt mean i expected or predicted them to win their fights. I didnt expect either of them to beat hendo/wandy/gsp, but i still supported them, your damn right i did.

Difference here is, as well as supporting Daley, i'm confident he can win this fight, he has the tools to do so.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Ahh right, your contradictions were all uses of American slang, which because im British, i must not be aware of...
> 
> I support most british fighters, always been a fan of mike bisping, mainly because i started watching tuf at season 3. I also supported dan hardy in the gsp fight, i was cheering from him. That doesnt mean i expected or predicted them to win their fights. I didnt expect either of them to beat hendo/wandy/gsp, but i still supported them, your damn right i did.
> 
> Difference here is, as well as supporting Daley, i'm confident he can win this fight, he has the tools to do so.


I guess I'm just so full of contradictions that I should stop posting. I mean because you have the ultimate call over it. I tried to explain it, if you thought I meant Daley literally needed a miracle from god, then you clearly are not aware of what I meant. So.........yeah......


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I guess I'm just so full of contradictions that I should stop posting. I mean because you have the ultimate call over it. I tried to explain it, if you thought I meant Daley literally needed a miracle from god, then you clearly are not aware of what I meant. So.........yeah......


Obviously i knew what you meant, seeing as though we both know there aren't really such things as miracles.

I think it would be wise if you just stopped posting yes, first decent thing you've said yet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Obviously i knew what you meant, seeing as though we both know there aren't really such things as miracles.
> 
> I think it would be wise if you just stopped posting yes, first decent thing you've said yet.


If you knew what I meant then why are you trying to use it to say I'm contradicting myself? 

I think a few people would disagree with you on me ceasing my posting btw.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's simple, if (a BIG if) Kos plays it smart and takes this thing to the ground, the fight is his. However, if he gets caught up believing he can hang with Daley in the standup department, he's going to get knocked out.

I still say Kos takes this one, 2nd round TKO GnP.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to give Kos crdit, he is a great fighter, but my intense hatred for him just makes me want to see him get ktfo. Just my opinion of course, lol. He's got crazy skills though, I can't take that away from him, there's just something about the guy though that makes me want to see him get his face broken, lol.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Kos wont be stupid enough to stand and bang with paul daley. He may stand up for about one or two minutes but then after that he will take paul down and get a tko victory.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hoping Kos will win , not only because i'm a fan . but because i don't want to see another elite striker against gsp again , if gsp vs daley happens it will be just like the Alves and Hardy fight .


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

If Kos wins then he should get the shot, but if Kos decides he wants to prove that in the past few years he is has become a better standup fighter than a guy who has been doing it for most of his life and gets KOed then the shot should go to Fitch/Alves IMO.

Daley should have to prove that he can execute his gameplan against a great wrestler who is trying to take him down. I already know that Daley can KO GSP if they brawl on their feet, but if he cant keep it standing then I dont want another GSP v Hardy repeat.

This is the age of the true mixed martial artist, you have to implement a gameplan that takes advantage of your stengths and your opponents weaknesses. If Kos goes in there to KO Daley and loses I'll be pissed, and I'll lose some respect for him as a MMAist.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Koscheck was stupid enough to stand and bang with the over-rated Anthony Johnson; so he's going to do the same here; except there's 1 difference, Daley actually is as good as he's being hyped, and if given the chance, will knock Koscheck out. I also think Koscheck's far too arrogant to just use his wrestling and athleticism to ground and pound or submit his way to a win. I see him standing with Daley, and getting his head knocked into the 18th row in the 1st round. /wishful thinking.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Koscheck was stupid enough to stand and bang with the over-rated Anthony Johnson; so he's going to do the same here; except there's 1 difference, Daley actually is as good as he's being hyped, and if given the chance, will knock Koscheck out. I also think Koscheck's far too arrogant to just use his wrestling and athleticism to ground and pound or submit his way to a win. I see him standing with Daley, and getting his head knocked into the 18th row in the 1st round. /wishful thinking.


"You must spread some more reputation around before giving it to Danm2501 again".

I hope that kos does go for at least a couple of TD's though and daley stuffs them. This would really sway a lot of peoples opinions on Daley and i believe he is capable of doing it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Koscheck on this one. I think that he will come in with a smart gameplan and execute it. If Koscheck falls in love with his striking though, I see Daley putting him away.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Daleys gonna KO KOS IMO


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

daley knocks off the fraggles wig in this one.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I want Daley to win. Saying that I am not 100% sure he will. Kos is a really good fighter, I think he may be to much for Daley to handle at this point.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

errrm... Whats with all this talk about Johnsons striking. Johnsons standup is rubbish. He has power but thats about it. I may dislike Kos but hes not an idiot. Its clear as day Johnsons striking is overrated whereas Daley is the real deal. He stood with Johnson because he knew he could, not because hes arrogant.

Do we really believe Kos hasn't watched Daley fight and concluded this guy is VERY dangerous on the feet? With a title shot at stake, Kos is going for TD's from get go. Mark my words.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

good post soo.

ppl think Kos just stands with anybody. he only stands with ppl that are overrated or he feels he can stand with.

thats why he stood with AJ and Thiago, they arent half the strikers Daley is.

Kos gets the win here. with the GSP/Shields type game plan.

Daley will be gassed midway thru 2nd and probably finished.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kos won't stand with Daley.... he's not a dumb fighter...

He's going to exploit his wrestling advantage and he'll GNP or submit Paul.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Can't wait for the stare down for this. Gonna be intense!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont really follow the pre-match banter on twitter much before a fight but I hear that Daley has been saying a lot and Kos has not really said anything, I'm not sure exactly what has been said publicly, but I hear from an inside source straight out of the Bushido MMA Academy in Nottingham, that Daley seriously thinks he is going to win this fight and that its going to be easy.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

AmdM said:


> I really hope Daley gets the best out of kosh.
> Give him the punishment he deserves for being such a boring fighter (taking a guy down and keep him there seems pretty boring to me).


Your thinking of GSP buddy. People have been wondering WHY Koscheck isnt taking people down anymore. Have you even watched Koscheck fight in the last 2 years?


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Daley is going to put Koscheck to sleep here.

Koscheck will make the mistake of standing with Daley for the first round and this is where he will get picked apart. Koscheck was actually the better striker against Johnson and picked his shots better, but Johnson is more about power. Daley has all of the technique to go with the KO power that we've seen in his past few fights.

Daley TKO round 1.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I dont really follow the pre-match banter on twitter much before a fight but I hear that Daley has been saying a lot and Kos has not really said anything, I'm not sure exactly what has been said publicly, but I hear from an inside source straight out of the Bushido MMA Academy in Nottingham, that Daley seriously thinks he is going to win this fight and that its going to be easy.


Hmm, well i have Daley on my Twitter and he's maybe said one thing in the past month.... no banter at all to my knowledge....


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I dont really follow the pre-match banter on twitter much before a fight but I hear that Daley has been saying a lot and Kos has not really said anything, I'm not sure exactly what has been said publicly, but I hear from an inside source straight out of the Bushido MMA Academy in Nottingham, that *Daley seriously thinks he is going to win this fight and that its going to be easy.*


Probably because of all his recent nut huggers going crazy about his striking. He's letting all the compliments get to his head. That's good though. An overconfident Daley could make this very easy for Koscheck:thumbsup:.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think that Daley will have much of a chance to use that great striking he possesses because he will probably be too busy being on his back during the fight. Koscheck needs to use his wrestling in this fight, striking should be the last thing on his mind. Daley may be improving his take down defense, but Koscheck is one of the best wrestlers in the welterweight division and I think that if he is determined to get that take down, he will.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

This bout does have mma rules right, and it's not an exhibition boxing match, correct???

'Cos judging by some of the comments in this thread, I'd think it was the latter...

Koscheck @ -250 all day long.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

SigFig said:


> This bout does have mma rules right, and it's not an exhibition boxing match, correct???
> 
> 'Cos judging by some of the comments in this thread, I'd think it was the latter...
> 
> Koscheck @ -250 all day long.


??

Well according to the vote above Kos has over 60% of the vote... so don't kid yourself, Kos is the massive favourite for this fight, it's nice to see the underdog Daley getting some support.

War Daley.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

gazh said:


> ??
> 
> Well according to the vote above Kos has over 60% of the vote... so don't kid yourself, Kos is the massive favourite for this fight, it's nice to see the underdog Daley getting some support.
> 
> War Daley.


Dude he was just saying that unless Kos wants to stand up with Daley the fight is going to the mat and Kos wins there. It is all in Kos's hands where the fight takes place and that does not look good for Daley. All Kos has to do is come in smart and he wins this without ever really having to deal with Daley's striking.


----------



## Bruce Buffer (Jun 29, 2009)

Daley by KO..

Koscheck is an idiot, I'm a Martial Artist hes not who does he think he is GSP.. I can't wait to see this Krusty The Clown lookilike get floored..


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Im not even gonna vote on Partiotic line, I voted for Daley and im across the pond. if anything i voted on Character and skill. Shut Koscheck up please Paul and drop a Union Jack on him, kos is a prick and a disgrace to any nation he calls home.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

koschec is a douche but he is good at what he does, Daley has unquestionable KO power.
Lets face it Kos is gonna stand for a while then hug Daley and score with takedowns and wins via decision.
I prefer semtex but im realistic.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> This bout does have mma rules right, and it's not an exhibition boxing match, correct???
> 
> 'Cos judging by some of the comments in this thread, I'd think it was the latter...
> 
> Koscheck @ -250 all day long.


Daley is a Mu Thai fighter, not a boxer, so no, it wouldnt be a boxing exhibition match.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Daley has always had good TDD and i, am confident he has improved vastly in that area, especially training intensley with king mo. Im confident Daley can stuff kos' take downs and KO him, especially given kos's chin.


What? 

Daley has never had good TDD. Kos has a better shot than Mo and how is Koscheck's chin suspect? He has been KO'd once and that was a debatable stoppage. I've got no doubt Daley has the power to KO Kos, but Daley has the power to KO alot of fighters.

Kos should win this. It is a tough fight for Daley. He has to know Kos will try to take him down and if he's trying to land bombs, it's gonna make it alot easier for Kos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my god watching the countdown show I cannot help but think Daley is in for a world of hurt. Did you see the old ass guy Daley is working on his wrestling with? That slo mo wrist control hip placement stuff is not gonna help when Kos explodes in for a double. When will some people learn that even the best wrestling coach in the world is not gonna help you if you don't have people that can mimic your opponent. Daley is preparing for Kos but his training looks like he is preparing for Randy Couture. (more about positioning, less explosive) Kos is gonna take down Daly at will. 2nd round submission for Kos.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow the line is too high for me, I got Koscheck at basically pick against Johnson and now he is over a 2-1 favorite against a more dangerous fighter. Won't bet it but Koscheck is someone I either bet on or leave alone. His value is gone after that Johnson smashing. If Koscheck is happy with a boring win it is his for the taking but not 100% sure he will take it but he is just too well rounded for Daley right now, imho.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Going with Semtex by KO within the first three minutes...lolz! I want to see him vs Alves after the Fitch fight and force Koschek vs Fitch. Koschek doesn't deserve the title shot until he rematches Paulo Thiago. That guy is a sleeper... 

Outcome #2 Koschek outworks Semtex then he's gonna demand a title. GSP wrecks em...same ol story. Really don't want to see that.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol that count down show had the most trash talk i think ive seen on an episode yet. Daley by decimation.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Oh my god watching the countdown show I cannot help but think Daley is in for a world of hurt. Did you see the old ass guy Daley is working on his wrestling with? That slo mo wrist control hip placement stuff is not gonna help when Kos explodes in for a double. When will some people learn that even the best wrestling coach in the world is not gonna help you if you don't have people that can mimic your opponent. Daley is preparing for Kos but his training looks like he is preparing for Randy Couture. (more about positioning, less explosive) Kos is gonna take down Daly at will. 2nd round submission for Kos.


Couldn't agree more. Having watched the Countdown show, I don't think Daley can stuff any of Kos' shots tbh. Once Koscheck shoots in, it's going to be domination on the floor. 

As long as Koscheck doesn't stand and bang to prove a point, he'll win. 

BTW, I think he was working his wrestling with Jim Wallhead in that clip.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Baby Jay D. said:


> Couldn't agree more. Having watched the Countdown show, I don't think Daley can stuff any of Kos' shots tbh. Once Koscheck shoots in, it's going to be domination on the floor.
> 
> As long as Koscheck doesn't stand and bang to prove a point, he'll win.
> 
> BTW, I think he was working his wrestling with Jim Wallhead in that clip.


Yeah it is really Kos's fight to win or lose, Daley thinks working on his wrestling is gonna be enough but wrestling is not wrestling and you need to prepare for the type of wrestler your facing. Kos was once a top of the food chain amateur wrestler, when Koschek left college he was considered a very strong contender to represent the US at the Olympics had he chose to go that route instead of going into MMA. Daley is not gonna stop Kos if he wants to take him down.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^this all will make it that much sweeter when kos gets ko'd in the middle of the octagon. kos is gonna try to stand and get caught before he realizes he has no chance standing up.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

all the talk i see about Koscheck "glass" chin make me lough . 
he got tagged hard by paulo thiago who got power in his hands , and imo the fight stopped early . in the last fight with rumble he got tagged few times and it didn't looked like it even effect him much .

i think Kos can hang with daley on the feet , but he will finish it on the ground eventually .


----------



## Armythug (Aug 11, 2009)

deansheppard said:


> if koshcheck stand with daley yeah he might get ko'd, but i wouldnt under estimate koschecks stand up he could knock him out just as easy i reckon, but i think koshchech should definetly take daley down. He will have such an advantage, daleys TDD hasnt really been tested yet so its hard to say
> 
> koshceck by third round sub



What he said. Kos can and will drop bombs too


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Daley hasn't shown anyone that he is a complete fighter. Until he actually stuff some takedowns from Kos I won't believe he is all improved. He has 2 good wins in the UFC but none to guys that have good wrestling. Kos should win this as he is the better all around fighter. Daley's only chance is KO'ing him within the 1st couple minutes...which could happen. But Kos has to be the favorite here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Oh my god watching the countdown show I cannot help but think Daley is in for a world of hurt. Did you see the old ass guy Daley is working on his wrestling with? That slo mo wrist control hip placement stuff is not gonna help when Kos explodes in for a double. When will some people learn that even the best wrestling coach in the world is not gonna help you if you don't have people that can mimic your opponent. Daley is preparing for Kos but his training looks like he is preparing for Randy Couture. (more about positioning, less explosive) Kos is gonna take down Daly at will. 2nd round submission for Kos.


I also noticed at one point in the interviews Koscheck just had this look in his eye like he is ready to dominate and not mess around with Daley's strength. Not sure what it was but he just had a "all business" type mood. He knows he can finally get a title shot with this win...he will do what he needs to get the win. This isn't a I want to prove I can stand fight. Daley's chatter sounds better and more confident than most, but I think much of it is hot air. We know he can throw with the best, but all the talk in the world won't mean anything in the way of TDD. I think Kos has this one if he can avoid the early punches.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

One thing that hasn't been talked about is BJJ and subs coming from Daley. I think he has 1 sub to his name - thinking aloud here but, it may be wise to try and develop that part of his game as well knowing that he will in all probability be on his back in the fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> One thing that hasn't been talked about is BJJ and subs coming from Daley. I think he has 1 sub to his name - thinking aloud here but, it may be wise to try and develop that part of his game as well knowing that he will in all probability be on his back in the fight.


Knowing he'll be on his back all fight, Daley should follow his mate Dan Hardy's plan and develop his jitz with Matt Serra...


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Tiny faced Koscheck is the most boring "fighter" in the ufc.
He will take it to the ground immediately where his natural greasiness is an advantage.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

loci said:


> Tiny faced Koscheck is the most boring "fighter" in the ufc.
> He will take it to the ground immediately where his natural greasiness is an advantage.


Hope you're not already making excuses for a Daley loss??? Hmmm???

So is that the plan Daley riders? If Daley wins, he's a king. If Kos wins a wrestling dominated decision, he wasn't "man enough to stand with Daley"? Maybe Daley isn't "man enough to wrestle Kos"... 

I kinda hope Koscheck grinds to a decision similar to his victory over Lytle. I'd find a battering like that anything but boring... :bye01:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Didn't say he was god, just said GSP had a hard time with Kos's TDs. So I can't see that Daley's TDD could improve enough in that time to stuff them as easily as you think he will.


GSP got taken down once in that fight, and that's because he went for a shot and slipped, and fell on HIS back instead. Every time Koscheck tried to take GSP down he got stuffed. While GSP took Koscheck down at will.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

loci said:


> Tiny faced Koscheck is the most boring "fighter" in the ufc.
> He will take it to the ground immediately where his natural greasiness is an advantage.


His natural greasiness? Is that reference to him being half black or something? Because I don't know if you noticed who he's fighting but umm...........yeah......

And just because he's a wrestler doesn't make him boring, as is the argument after every GSP, Kos or Fitch fight.



SigFig said:


> Hope you're not already making excuses for a Daley loss??? Hmmm???
> 
> So is that the plan Daley riders? If Daley wins, he's a king. If Kos wins a wrestling dominated decision, he wasn't "man enough to stand with Daley"? Maybe Daley isn't "man enough to wrestle Kos"...
> 
> I kinda hope Koscheck grinds to a decision similar to his victory over Lytle. I'd find a battering like that anything but boring... :bye01:


Looks like it, wasn't that the same story as GSP v Hardy? I hope Kos doesn't finish him quickly. I would like to see someone actually throw a beating on someone from RH. They so extremely arrogant and none of them have done a damn thing in the UFC.



> GSP got taken down once in that fight, and that's because he went for a shot and slipped, and fell on HIS back instead. Every time Koscheck tried to take GSP down he got stuffed. While GSP took Koscheck down at will.


I don't think Kos is in danger of being taken down by Daley, so don't know what that has to do with anything? And so you know, the last round GSP lost was to Kos, that's all I was saying.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

loci said:


> Tiny faced Koscheck is the most boring "fighter" in the ufc.
> He will take it to the ground immediately where his natural greasiness is an advantage.


Which is also why he hasn't had a single boring fight since TUF1.

Could someone explain to me where that "boring wrestler" image comes from? The only time I remember Kos really laying and praying was against Chris Leben. Since then he GnP'ed people, knocked them out and submitted them (or got GnP'ed, knocked out and submitted). As far as I'm concerned he's one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Which is also why he hasn't had a single boring fight since TUF1.
> 
> Could someone explain to me where that "boring wrestler" image comes from? The only time I remember Kos really laying and praying was against Chris Leben. Since then he GnP'ed people, knocked them out and submitted them (or got GnP'ed, knocked out and submitted). As far as I'm concerned he's one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC.


It's because he's known as a wrestler and so are GSP and Fitch, personally I don't think it's boring, but hey people hate the ground game, unless you're getting into crazy scrambles and rolling all over the place. Everyone hates guys with good top control who get a takedown and the fight never stands back up. Don't forget, if the fight goes to the ground, it's boring.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's because he's known as a wrestler and so are GSP and Fitch, personally I don't think it's boring, but hey people hate the ground game, unless you're getting into crazy scrambles and rolling all over the place. Everyone hates guys with good top control who get a takedown and the fight never stands back up. Don't forget, if the fight goes to the ground, it's boring.


That isnt the case at all. For the record koscheck i think it a very exciting fighter and its greast to see how hes evolved over the years. The whole gsp/fitch argument though. Simply taking some one down and lying on top of them, transitioning and controlling is just pure wrestling, not fighting. 

This is mma, fighting, if a wrestler takes it to the ground i want to see them wrestle on the ground and be active with damage, elbows, punches etc, this is a fight, not a wrestling exhibition. for example chael sonnen vs nate, that was a great example of a wrestler neutralising a striker through wrestling. Why was it not boring though? Because Chael was beating the shit out of nate whilst he was wrestling. GSP/Hardy how ever, different story, gsp was simply controlling Dan, landing no shots and failing two sub attempts, that isnt my idea of a fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Being objective here... started brushing up a bit more recently reviewing fights, etc.

As someone (maybe McKeever) pointed out, Koscheck's recent victory streak isn't exactly a who's who of upper echelon WW talent unless you buy into the AJ hype. If Kos takes a similar gameplan as he carried through the Lytle fight, he should fair alright as long as he treats Daley as a version of Lytle with granades inside his gloves and doesn't get caught. (Although I'd argue Lytle's BJJ is well better than Daley's).

Now, we all know Daley has good stand-up. But here's what kinda baffled me -- In the Shields fight his TDD looked ok at the beginning of the rounds; he managed to sprawl a couple times. But as each round progressed, his TDD faded -- did he gas that bad??? If he could manage to maintain a solid TDD throughout a whole round, he might frustrate Kos and put him to sleep. Maybe his training with King Mo will help to that extent, I dunno.

But going by what I've seen, I'm sticking by my stance and taking Kos here. The line (Kos -245 / Daley +205) is about right imho. More options for a Kos victory - 'boring' grind decision as some might say / TD + GnP finish / TD + submission. Whereas, Daley's option for victory is essentially a TKO/KO which is possible. But as I said, I think the odds factor this in at an appropriate level.

Should be interesting regardless. If Kos willingly stands and trades with Daley, he'll prove he isn't really focused on title aspirations...


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Seriously, who have Daley beat of being as near of Koscheck quality? 

If Kos can get a takedown it will be GnP TKO or a rear naked choke. Thats my call.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

flashbang said:


> If Kos can get a takedown it will be GnP TKO or a rear naked choke. Thats my call.


That is a very fair shout, Kos' ground game is sick, but remember every fight starts on their feet. Daley has insane KO power for a WW. If Kos can explode into a double-leg like he usually does it could be game over, but I've just got a feeling Daley may surprise people.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

im going with daley on this one...unless kos gets poked in the eye...:thumb02:


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going for Koscheck, but I have the feeling that Daley will win by KO. That kid punches hard.


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

I see Kosheck taking it to the ground early and winning it with ground and pound. Hopefully Daley can catch him with something though.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Daley via TKO round 2. Love Koscheck and wouldnt be surprised if he won, but if Daleys TDD and ground defense and ground game has improved then he can definitely stop Koscheck standing up. If Daleys winning it will only be to finish, though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just found out, it's official, the winner of this fight gets a shot at GSP.
I don't think Koscheck will let his ego get the better of him and he will definitely try and use his biggest advantage against Daley: his wrestling.
There is absolutely no reason for him to prove he can stand and bang with Daley. 
He knows roght now, he is one win away from a title shot and i don't think he will be stupid to stand and prove something he doesn't need to.
If he decides to take it to the floor, he will. 
Kos by submission, late 1st round or mid-way 2nd round.


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya kos will win this fight because daley doesn't have a ground game. Kos will take him down and submit him, end of story


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Shevy19 said:


> Ya kos will win this fight because daley doesn't have a ground game. Kos will take him down and submit him, end of story


You havent seen Daleys improved ground game yet. Im thinking its not going to be as easy to take him down as people are expecting. And even if he does get taken down, his BJJ has improved tremendously according to himself. Bottom line, this fight will show us how ready Daley is for the main event spot.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Winner gets a shot at GSP? Dame Kos has more to lose here than Daley - I doubt he'll take any risks then.

I want Daley to win, and I think he will if his ground game is as good as he says it is. If it isn't than I go for Kos. 

Sincerely yours,

Mr obvious.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> *You havent seen Daleys improved ground game yet*. Im thinking its not going to be as easy to take him down as people are expecting. And even if he does get taken down, _*his BJJ has improved tremendously according to himself*_. Bottom line, this fight will show us how ready Daley is for the main event spot.


Has ANYONE seen this supposed improved ground game?

Remember when Damien Maia went into the Marquardt fight with his _improved_ striking??? LOLZ.

And what do you expect Daley to say? "My ground game still stinks. Kos will submit me after he takes me down."

For the record, imo, Daley's TDD hasn't looked too bad in his recent fights. It just seems that he gasses and then it deteriorates... but all this mumbo jumbo about his improvements is completely unsubstantiated until he actually demonstrates said improvements.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's all speculation as far as Daley's grappling evolution is concerned. It's a matter of waiting to see. He's supposedly worked very hard on his TDD alongside King Mo and others; and his Jiu Jitsu has supposedly improved too. Guess we'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> It's all speculation as far as Daley's grappling evolution is concerned. It's a matter of waiting to see. He's supposedly worked very hard on his TDD alongside King Mo and others; and his Jiu Jitsu has supposedly improved too. Guess we'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


True true. I just think the whole "Fighter A has been training with Fighter B to improve some aspect of their game" is way oversold in conversations:

Didn't Mousasi train with GSP before fighting Mo? His TDD should have been improved. Nope. King Mo dryhumped him like a dog toy.

Doesn't Marquardt train with GSP on a regular basis? He should have solid TDD. Nope. Sonnen ragdolled him.

Just like how every guy that trains with Nog is assumed to be some bjj whiz...

I do agree that some progressions can be made to a fighter's skillset (see Maia's standup improvement from a "F" grade to a "C" grade by training with Wandy), but just training with someone who is a world class talent doesn't make your talents world class by default.

A fighter can certainly evolve parts of their game, but it takes years. It doesn't happen just through a few training sessions...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

what was Josh doing at the weigh in? I'm gonna put you to sleep? I hope for his sake he means by RNC not by knocking him out! Otherwise its ouch time for Josh!


----------



## CornBall (May 26, 2009)

i thnk pau gonna sho hiz teeth n ko jos out tha way... i thnk itz will happn in tha 2rd n peepz will cry cuz u lost moogie..

pau by ko wit teeth 2rd fo sho..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

CornBall said:


> i thnk pau gonna sho hiz teeth n ko jos out tha way... i thnk itz will happn in tha 2rd n peepz will cry cuz u lost moogie..
> 
> pau by ko wit teeth 2rd fo sho..


----------



## CornBall (May 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


>


I think Paul Daley is going to show his teeth and knock Josh Koscheck out that way. I think it will happen in the second round and then people will cry because they just lost money.

ther u go mo.... u cool tho... reps fo pics... :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

CornBall said:


> I think Paul Daley is going to show his teeth and knock Josh Koscheck out that way. I think it will happen in the second round and then people will cry because they just lost money.
> 
> ther u go mo.... u cool tho... reps fo pics... :thumb02:


lol i had trouble reading your first post, no joke. Im in the same boat, brutal Paul Daley KO midway through the second round. Rep returned son.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kos will not throw Daley around with his wrestling the way he did with Johnson because Daley is a small stocky fighter. If Kos shoots in on Paul, he's gonna get tagged. I see Kos standing with Daley, getting a little confident after landing one or two haymakers, then BAM, just like Hazelet & Kampman Kos will be out cold on the canvas. 
Big win for Daley, but Daley is no UFC WW champion material. He will get owned by GSP, Fitch or Alves.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Koscheck via arm triangle. 

RNC's are so passé... ;p


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SigFig said:


> Koscheck via arm triangle.
> 
> RNC's are so passé... ;p


Arm triangle huh? That's bold, I can't remember the last time I seen one of those. Wait, I think someone ended a fight on TUF 10 with an arm triangle, other then that I can't think of any other times. 

I've got Kos by mounted TKO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Arm triangle huh? That's bold, I can't remember the last time I seen one of those. Wait, I think someone ended a fight on TUF 10 with an arm triangle, other then that I can't think of any other times.
> 
> I've got Kos by mounted TKO.


I dunno, I see Kos losing if he fights the way he said he would on the countdown show. He said that he wanted to make a statement and show everyone that he could stand toe to toe with Daley. If that is the case I have Daley winning by (T)KO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I dunno, I see Kos losing if he fights the way he said he would on the countdown show. He said that he wanted to make a statement and show everyone that he could stand toe to toe with Daley. If that is the case I have Daley winning by (T)KO.


That's just him bullshitting, so Daley doesn't wait for the takedown right out of the gates haha. 

It's like GSP saying he would show Hardy he is a martial artist then just taking him down and wrestling. No one says what they are really going to do.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

come on daley if you lose i will be 0-2 tonight


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure what is worse a black guy with blond hair or a big black guy with a sissy English accent but Koshcheck has won me over he is good.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hoping Kos takes this. Not really interested in seeing GSP/Hardy Part II so soon if Daley wins. Big fan of Semtex, but I don't see him handling GSPs takedowns...Kos via RNC, 3rd Round


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

kos is annoying me already


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Is Koshcheck black?


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Close enough goes back to Kevin Randleman though


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

c;mon kos


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Daley wins I swear I may throw my remote through the TV, I had to move it to the other room just incase.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> If Daley wins I swear I may throw my remote through the TV, I had to move it to the other room just incase.


 Bad day? lol


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

footodors said:


> Is Koshcheck black?


he's dads black and apparentely denzel washington


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny how Kos twitches all through the fight


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

kos is such a bitch


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aaaaand Koscheck flops.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

"Josh how bad are you hurt" LOL

Josh playing the football (soccer) player again just like the "eye" incident. Come on Kos.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Kos not again


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

kos is such a sissy


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

"Maybe it was a toe in the eye." lol


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

how did Kos get the cut on the bridge of his nose??


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

The great actor in kos strikes again.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Kosheck makes me sick. What a *****. Hate the guy.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Kos forgot which eye was supposed to be hurt


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish they had a replay from the other side. It definatly didn't land more than glancingly if it did.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

"The campaign fails!" 

lol

GJ by Mirgliotta.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope arianny doesn't call Kos a lying little bitch after the fight. We can't afford to lose her too.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

kos doing his best GSP impersonation right now...


thats why i bet every cent on vbookie on him


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Koscheck is awesome!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daly's ground game has vastly improved.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

geez - guess I can't say I'm surprised how this fight is going


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Daly's ground game has vastly improved.


uh yeah


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley looks like he has some TDD against the cage but like I said in the countdown show Koschek is not that kind of wrestler.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

kos should be cut regardless of the outcome of this fight


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

vilify said:


> kos should be cut regardless of the outcome of this fight


Why? Enlighten us.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

hopefully daley doesn;t flash KO kos here..... obviously he is not ready for a GSP title shot... yet


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Koschek will be champ then someday Nate Diaz.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Kos is basically the A-Rod of MMA


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

poor daley


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I admit I hate Kos but these same fans booing him taking down Daley would be cheering wildly everytime GSP did the same. I love me some GSP as he is my favorite fighter but it's funny how fans can be.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

dana will kick daley for sure


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Buh bye Daley. Idiot.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Way To Get Fired..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bye bye Daley, hope Strikeforce has room for you.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy shit!!!!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

holy crap! suspension and fine incoming


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

bye bye daley!!! HAHAHAH!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

lol eat that dana


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

wtf daley punched kos after bell


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...

WTF YOU THINKING DALEY?

After the whole fiasco that happened in SF, I wont be surprised if Daley is fired, or maybe a very long suspension.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

omg

speechless


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

What the ****? Daley needs to get the **** out of the UFC, that's some bullshit.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Paul Daley: Don't get butthurt because you got tooled on the ground. You're fighting MMA fool, if you don't wanna get taken down then pack up and head to K-1. ******* trash.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

no replay on that?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol @ Koscheck ripping the crowd.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

holy crap! it gets better


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

daley is fking awesome


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Semtex did say he was going to land that left hook. Stupid though. Stupid stupid. Please suspension and fine Dana. **** these fans too. They would be cheering for GSP for doing the same thing. Good job Kos!!!


----------



## igzzz (Sep 11, 2006)

wow...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

mma is crazy these days!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

footodors said:


> no replay on that?


What do you think this is? Strikeforce??? :thumb02:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

WTF are you doing Paul, utter idiot.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

baahhahahaha! wtf was daley thinking!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Give it to 'em Kos


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

NA NA NA NA 
NA NA NA NA
HEY HEY HEY

goooood byeeee


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Hahaha! Sopcast Is Rewinding It For Me!

EDIT: on second look, he REALLY should have sent that left hook in with a little more gusto.


and koscheck, you IDIOT. Why can't you just be a LITTLE humble and leave, you acted during the fight, why not act humble so Daley would look like the crazy one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We will now see the difference between Dana and Coker. Lets see what Dana does when fighters continue with the violence after the bell.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I knew Daley would do that when he was talking to him at the end. Im glad he did....fukin blanket Koscheck....he could of atleast tried to end Daley with GnP, i dont mind someone only wanting to wrestle if they try to unload when they get the takedown.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hate KOS he is a complete dick and bored the shit out of me in that fight but DALEY WTF??? Daley just got himself cut from the UFC, what an idiot!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

SJ said:


> Hahaha! Sopcast Is Rewinding It For Me!


That was nice of them. lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

thats what dana gets for blaming strikeforce for the brawl


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

What did kos said to Dayley?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> We will now see the difference between Dana and Coker. Lets see what Dana does when fighters continue with the violence after the bell.


I hope he gets kicked the **** out. If I was Dana I would, that's some serious bullshit.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

WTF i missed it damn

worse shit has happened in other sports


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah all you Daley fans, great pick, he really clobbered him, lmao with a punch after the fight was over, rofl.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

poor job by miragliotta too.... what did he think daley was going to do following kos after the bell. especially after all the trash talk


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Does Coker have a twitter acount?


----------



## TaprooT (Aug 13, 2009)

kos was smart, and daley was ******* dumb, he should have hit him harder at the end. kos now thinks hes gonna beat gsp, no he is not, thats gonna be another takedown fest for gsp.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

kos is a boring little **** and he deserved that bitch slap imo


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

So, how are the Penguins doing?

Pittsburgh 2, Montreal 1
Penguins lead 3-2

Way to rub it in to those booing fans


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Josh was asking him who the pu$$y was now while he was holding him down in the last 30 seconds of the fight. lol :thumb02:


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate both of these guys. I don't know what Daley was thinking hitting after the bell. You need to have some self control.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vilify said:


> thats what dana gets for blaming strikeforce for the brawl


Yeah but Dana will show some balls and face it head on, guarantee Dana will not blame Koschek.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

chosenFEW said:


> poor job by miragliotta too.... what did he think daley was going to do following kos after the bell. especially after all the trash talk


Guys do that all the time to shake and say good fight or talk some crap. No reason for the ref to expect something insane like that, can't blame him.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

lol those brazilians love that trance/techno/house music


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

My first reaction to the punch at the end was "Quality!" but really, it made Daley look so bad.

Deserves to be cut. Don't hate on Kos just because he won by the rules of the game.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yea but kos is the ***** and daley told him after the fight


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> I think Josh was asking him who the pu$$y was now while he was holding him down in the last 30 seconds of the fight. lol:thumb02:


yea, I think I also read "bitch" on his lips. He was definitely talking trash the last couple seconds of the fight. 

KOS is truly the villain of the UFC, Frank Mir being a close second.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Guys do that all the time to shake and say good fight or talk some crap. No reason for the ref to expect something insane like that, can't blame him.



this case was different. there was REAL and ACTUAL animosity towards each other. 

i wouldn't have expected anything else. your job as ref is to be prepared for anything and everything. He looked like he was not


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

I wanted Daley to win. When the title shot was announced I changed my mind as I thought he was not ready for the shot. Then he proves beyond all doubt he aint ready for anything but fighting in car parks. I think he was trying to say he ever heard the bell. What a bull**** artist. I'm no fan of Kos but he lookes classy compared to Daley. Tut tut tut.:confused02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> this case was different. there was REAL and ACTUAL animosity towards each other.
> 
> i wouldn't have expected anything else. you're job as ref is to be prepared for anything and everything. He looked like he was not


There is bad blood by a lot of fighters during the "hype" and the actual fight, but most fighters try to shake their hands and walk away after that. 

I mean, You wouldnt think a fighter would be stupid enough to do something like this. I am looking forward more to what Dana will say to Daley instead of watching Machida/Rua.


well...maybe not


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Grindyourmind said:


> I wanted Daley to win. When the title shot was announced I changed my mind as I thought he was not ready for the shot. Then he proves beyond all doubt he aint ready for anything but fighting in car parks. I think he was trying to say he ever heard the bell. What a bull**** artist. I'm no fan of Kos but he lookes classy compared to Daley. Tut tut tut.:confused02:


Agreed with 99% of this post, everything up until Koz looks classy! both Kos and Daley are douches.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How much you want to bet he is dumb enough to try and continue it backstage?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I got up to pee, what happened that makes Daley look so bad?


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i guess.... i see where spec and drogo are coming from though..


machida rua thread lets go...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I got up to pee, what happened that makes Daley look so bad?


walked up to Kos after the bell and punched him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Toxic said:


> How much you want to bet he is dumb enough to try and continue it backstage?


A lot! Daley lost a fan here and i bet i'm not the only one! After how Dan handled the GSP fight i thought us Brits might be on the up reputation wise, then this happens! ffs Paul Daley, f**k off to strikeforce!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Gyser said:


> walked up to Kos after the bell and punched him.


Thats pathetic. Did it land? Did it hurt Kos?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Thats pathetic. Did it land? Did it hurt Kos?


it landed but kos just backed up a few steps, didnt look hurt at all, handled his post-fight interview with his usual coarse manner.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Thats pathetic. Did it land? Did it hurt Kos?


yeh, looked like a bloody nose on Kos too


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the punch had a lot to do with why Kos got so emotional and flipped out on the crowd.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Koscheck laughed at Daley LOL thats ridiculously funny. Daley fuels my dislike against English fighters even more so. What a ***** move not to mention the two illegal knees he threw. The crowd was crap tonight booed Koscheck for basically fighting exactly like GSP real great fans. Kos gained more respect in my books after in the post fight interview **** the Canadiens I say! lol


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think the punch had a lot to do with why Kos got so emotional and flipped out on the crowd.


It's possible, but probably more to do with the booing after the replay of the knee. They really went after KOS for the rest of the night. Heard KOS was fingering all the fans after the fight too, but I don't know for sure. Didn't see unlike Lesnar.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If just got sucker punched I would be pissed off and probably a little over emotional.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, i have to eat my own words. I thought Daley was capable of stuffing a few of kos' take downs, i was wrong, fair enough, kos take downs were excellent. However.....

**** that ***** josh koscheck, **** that bald prick Dan Mirgeliotta, i just wished that punch Daley threw sparked kos the **** out. Lay and praying for a win and faking eye injuries doesnt earn my respect, koscheck is a cheating ***** and Mirgliotta is a god awful ref. When a guy is just laying on top of another, doing ZERO damage, having his position neutralised constantly, you stand the god damn fight up.You heard the crowds reaction to daleys punch, they loved it and so did i.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Wasn;t that good a fight. Then Daley proved he was a punk. Then Koscheck proved he is rather lacking in class.

Best thing for both of those guys was Shogun knocking out Machida.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Ok, i have to eat my own words. I thought Daley was capable of stuffing a few of kos' take downs, i was wrong, fair enough, kos take downs were excellent. However.....
> 
> **** that ***** josh koscheck, **** that bald prick Dan Mirgeliotta, i just wished that punch Daley threw sparked kos the **** out. Lay and praying for a win and faking eye injuries doesnt earn my respect, koscheck is a cheating ***** and Mirgliotta is a god awful ref. When a guy is just laying on top of another, doing ZERO damage, having his position neutralised constantly, you stand the god damn fight up.You heard the crowds reaction to daleys punch, they loved it and so did i.


Kos was active, just not effective so it's up to Daley to stand his own butt up and not the ref's.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Koscheck looked like a bit of a baby tonight. First off, all we heard was how good his striking was and how he was going to KO Daley standing and prove that he could go toe to toe with Daley. Then he wrestles the entire time. Then Daley's shorts graze Koscheck's hair, and Koscheck fakes an injury. I'm sorry, but no fighter anywhere in the world should have that mentality.

With that being said, Koscheck still came in with the correct gameplan even though he talked a bigger game than he showed. Daley's display afterwards was ridiculous and completely unprofessional. I lost respect for both fighters tonight.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

koscheck is a dirty, boring fighter, i will not watch tuf 12 if he is gonna be on it, and will not order another ppv if he is on it as well, it could have fedor vs lesnar and i still wouldnt pay for it. The sh*t kos pulled tonight was on par with the strikeforce brawl(the phantom knee and verbal abuse), and unfortunately daley will suffer the consequences, and then the next welterweight title shot will be kos and gsp dry humping each other for the crown of ley and prey queen


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

usernamewoman said:


> koscheck is a dirty, boring fighter, i will not watch tuf 12 if he is gonna be on it, and will not order another ppv if he is on it as well, it could have fedor vs lesnar and i still wouldnt pay for it. The sh*t kos pulled tonight was on par with the strikeforce brawl(the phantom knee and verbal abuse), and unfortunately daley will suffer the consequences, and then the next welterweight title shot will be kos and gsp dry humping each other for the crown of ley and prey queen


please step out of the car. how many beers have you had tonight?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well daley is done!

dana says never ever even if the best p4p in the world will daley ever fight in the ufc again.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

I was totally rooting for Daley tonight but Im afraid he has lost another fan here.. 
Yes it was satisfyig and Koscheck deserved a slap for the way he acted with that "Phantom Knee" but you cant condone sucker punching a fellow professional like that!

If I done that to everyone who pissed me off at work then I would be in jail by now.

This just proved that Daley was nowhere ready to hold a belt.
Would you ever see GSP, Couture, Machida etc ever doing this. No you wouldn't as these guys are true professionals who represent the finest of our sport. Daley is not ready for that honour.

Lets hope Daley grows up, kicks some ass in other organisations and we see him back in the ufc in a couple of years.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

kos being an unprofessional, childish, disrespectful fighter cost another fighter his future in the ufc. Daley is my hero

i might, wait, i am gonna get slaughtered by you guys, oh well


----------



## BoboMama (May 9, 2010)

Regarding the "phantom knee". I still haven't watched enough, but if you watch the replays it looks like Koscheck forehead started bleeding AFTER that knee. That makes me think it did actually land. And if it landed, no matter if he was dazed or not, that is going to affect his confidence in the rest of the fight. You could see him being more careful after that and he used his tactic in order to win. If you do not like his tactic, that's your opinion, but under the current rules that is a valid tactic. It's a sport, it's in first hand about winning.

And well, Daley came cross like spoiled brat who is not ready to accept he's not competing in Muay Thai/K-1.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That "Phantom Knee" cut his forehead -.- It didn't land flush but it most definitely grazed him.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

BoboMama said:


> Regarding the "phantom knee". I still haven't watched enough, but if you watch the replays it looks like Koscheck forehead started bleeding AFTER that knee. That makes me think it did actually land. And if it landed, no matter if he was dazed or not, that is going to affect his confidence in the rest of the fight. You could see him being more careful after that and he used his tactic in order to win. If you do not like his tactic, that's your opinion, but under the current rules that is a valid tactic. It's a sport, it's in first hand about winning.
> 
> And well, Daley came cross like spoiled brat who is not ready to accept he's not competing in Muay Thai/K-1.


Trust me, it didn't land.

Some of the worst displays of professionalism and sportsmanship by both parties. Dana made an example of Daley, now it is Kos' turn.

EDIT: Since people are saying it cut him, I thought he was cut before it so maybe shouldn't be so Gung Ho about my decision, will have to watch it again.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Just announced on MMALive, Daley was immediately cut from the UFC and Dana said that he would never be welcome in the UFC again even if he were the P4P best fighter ever.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Need a gif of that.


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

I could be wrong but I thought Daley's left glove and (possibly) outstretched thumb is what got Kos in the eye. It definitely didn't look like the knee connected with anything other than Kos's hair. I will defiitely have to watch again though.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Interview with Kos just posted at UFC.com he says that Daley was gouging him in the eyes near the end of the fight. So Josh started to say some extra stuff to him which provoked Daley to gouge him some more.

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=VideoPlayer.home&gid=81507


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Daley thought Kos should pay for the "phantom knee" maybe he should have done something about it before the bell, your losing the fight there are a couple minutes left, roll over give up your back, take the chance and try to get up and swing for the fences. Daley was being defensive when he should have been taking chances.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> If Daley thought Kos should pay for the "phantom knee" maybe he should have done something about it before the bell, your losing the fight there are a couple minutes left, roll over give up your back, take the chance and try to get up and swing for the fences. Daley was being defensive when he should have been taking chances.


I noticed this as well. He wasn't taking enough risks in a situation where he really had nothing to lose, and everything to gain.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty pathetic stuff from Paul Daley. Clearly lost the fight and although Koscheck annoyed me with faking the knee contact, what Semtex did was simply not on. Koscheck fought the perfect fight. He didn't exactly do much on the ground, but the key was getting it there in the first place, and then controlling it while he was there. GSP-Koscheck should be a good fight, but I still don't think Kos is 100% deserving of the shot. Better than Daley getting the shot though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Pretty pathetic stuff from Paul Daley. Clearly lost the fight and although Koscheck annoyed me with faking the knee contact, what Semtex did was simply not on. Koscheck fought the perfect fight. He didn't exactly do much on the ground, but the key was getting it there in the first place, and then controlling it while he was there. GSP-Koscheck should be a good fight, but I still don't think Kos is 100% deserving of the shot. Better than Daley getting the shot though.


He didn't fake the contact, he was cut afterwards, did the breeze blowing by after the knee cut him?

And Does anyone have footage of the punch after the bell? My PPV was skipping like shit and I missed it, I seen Daley wind up and then Kos was on the floor.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The cut on the nose was already there before the knee. I saw no impact whatsoever from Daley's knee.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> The cut on the nose was already there before the knee. I saw no impact whatsoever from Daley's knee.


You say none...well then obviously there was none?.......the cut wasn't there, when Kos looked up you could see it starting to bleed......it wasn't clean, it was the side of Daley's knee that made contact. Is Kos just a good actor that he could react that way? Or maybe it really hit him?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm. Guess I'll have to re-watch, as on the replays I saw no contact at all. Not sure it's really worth debating though tbh, as it has no impact on the end result of the fight. Daley throwing the knee in the first place was pretty stupid; though not as stupid as what he did at the end of the fight


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I laughed at the punch after the bell but you do have to fire Daley over it. You can't be doing that even if the person on the other end is the quality of a Koscheck or a Diaz. 

The knee didn't land by the way stop pretending it did.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul Daley must have termites in his brain. What the hell! Now he can kiss his ufc career goodbye. After the bell it's assault we're talking about. :confused03:

Yeah that knee didn't connect, but the intention was there and Josh tried to take advantage of it. I'm not really bothered by it.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

yea two fails in the fight, the douche koscheck faking illegal blows similar to the way everyone thought he did in the johnson fight and daley turning out to be the real p***y and trying to get in an illegal strike which turned out to be his best shot of the night. F88K YOU PAUL DALEY!!!! you successfully made yourself a bigger a**hole than kos could try to be on pupose in his post fight rant.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

3 Things:​ 
1. Koscheck is a c**nt. I refuse to give him any props at all.​ 
2. I'm glad Daley hit him after the bell. Its exactly how I felt at the time. Punch that motherfucker in the head.​ 
3. When they we're standing, Daley's technique was so far ahead of Koschecks it was quite funny. Kos will never admit it, but he knew within 1 minute that this kid will kill him if he doesn't get him down quick. Its a shame we wont see that striking again because unfortunatly Daley is a bit of a twat as well.​ 
I'm going to change my avatar to reflect my new found disrespect for Koscheck the whining, cheating, pug faced zoological experiment.​


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't decide if I love or hate Koscheck. He is clearly an arrogant prick, but he is an awesome trash talker. The post fight speech was gold. Looking forward to TUF 12, might just be the best season yet. Daley can **** off for all I care. No matter what, you don't attack guys after the bell, that is so low. Koscheck did a great job of getting under Daleys chin. Can't wait for the GSP fight.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Its a shame we have to see a good striker like Daley leave because of his childish behaviour, He was one of the better strikers in the division. I think Daley would win in a Hardy match if they ever fought. 

But I also hate when fighters cry,whine or talk more trash after a fight when they get completely schooled. Daley couldnt control his anger after not being able to stuff a TD and him own trash talking coming back at him, and Hardy didnt take getting beat up on the ground well either.

Bisping talks trash also, but at least he takes a defeat well. Maybe other brits should take notice of it as well, because whining and crying after a fight wont get your more fans, far from it.


----------



## MP_1 (May 9, 2010)

Honestly, I was very happy with the sucker punch at the end of the fight. It is, of course, something that you can not do but what's the point of Kos getting at us (Crowd). 

Yes, I am Canadian from Montreal. Why we booed Kos, it was simple, he's a damn faker and has not respect for the game for doing what he was doing. In martial art, the respect comes first. That's why we booed him. 

I'm counting the days for GSP to beat his ass!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That fight was just BS all round. Neither Kos nor Daley did themselves any favours. So dissapointing.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul Daley has improved TDD... ROFLZ ROFLZ ROFLZ


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Paul Daley has improved TDD... ROFLZ ROFLZ ROFLZ


My thoughts exactly. After the easy first takedown it was clear how this fight would end. It's unfortunate that Koscheck acted like he got hit by that knee, but the way I see it the pure intention of hitting Kos with that knee is a violation. I know technically it's not, but I'm born into that football mentality where it doesn't matter if you actually touch the guy, the attempt already is a violation. Kos is one of my favorite fighters, but I have no problem admitting that he's a complete douchebag. Who knows what he told Daley during that last minute, but I'm sure it wasn't polite. As a human being I can understand his actions, but everybody (not only athletes) should have some self control. If I tried to punch everyone who insults me, I'd probably be in jail or dead by now. Hence why I agree with Dana cutting Daley.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

luckbox said:


> I can't decide if I love or hate Koscheck. He is clearly an arrogant prick, but he is an awesome trash talker. The post fight speech was gold. Looking forward to TUF 12, might just be the best season yet. Daley can **** off for all I care. No matter what, you don't attack guys after the bell, that is so low. Koscheck did a great job of getting under Daleys chin. Can't wait for the GSP fight.



This.. And when Daley punched him, Koscheck just sat in the corner smiling.. priceless. :thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Leed said:


> This.. And when Daley punched him, Koscheck just sat in the corner smiling.. priceless. :thumb02:


Yea I loved that part also, had me cracking up. That was the smile saying, Cya later... You just fucked up your career.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

The tiny faced grease ball Koscheck has perfected the art of fighting without fighting.
Fight like you are making a gay video...hold that arse and don't let go


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^I think I smell an angry brit


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Just so it's clear, that punch did not land, Koscheck was expecting it. He was very pleased afterwards, not only did he win, but taunted Daley out of the UFC as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So much for Daley's improved TDD and his new ground game. The only thing I seen Daley do was be able to pull Kos back to half guard, hahaha.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

To everybody saying that Koscheck never got hit.. have you ever been hit by a grazing knee?

They hurt, a lot. I know! I get by knees a lot in training, and the grazing ones hurt a ton. Did he milk it a little? Sure, but I don't deny the fact that he got hit and it hurt him.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW!!! Paul Daley is an even bigger knob-jockey than I had ever given him credit for...!

Well, looks like he'll never have to train for another UFC fight again. Good call by Dana! Ah, happy days...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> To everybody saying that Koscheck never got hit.. have you ever been hit by a grazing knee?
> 
> They hurt, a lot. I know! I get by knees a lot in training, and the grazing ones hurt a ton. Did he milk it a little? Sure, but I don't deny the fact that he got hit and it hurt him.


I dunno man, it didn't even look like Koscheck was hit at all on the replay. I mean he even looked up at the ref, complained, and then acted like he was hurt.


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

lol at daley being a sore looser and i wanted koscheck to win but im sure he over acted the knee hit but daley sucker punching him was fucked up


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Its hard to like Josh Koscheck, which is exactly why I like him. Hes just the perfect heel. He has no absolutely no problem with doing ANYTHING to win a fight. Whether its fake an eye injury or trash talk his opponent into the ground. If he does end up beating GSP... this forum will go insane..


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Ok, i have to eat my own words. I thought Daley was capable of stuffing a few of kos' take downs, i was wrong, fair enough, kos take downs were excellent. However.....
> 
> **** that ***** josh koscheck, **** that bald prick Dan Mirgeliotta, i just wished that punch Daley threw sparked kos the **** out. Lay and praying for a win and faking eye injuries doesnt earn my respect, koscheck is a cheating ***** and Mirgliotta is a god awful ref. When a guy is just laying on top of another, doing ZERO damage, having his position neutralised constantly, you stand the god damn fight up.You heard the crowds reaction to daleys punch, they loved it and so did i.


ROFLZ ROFLZ ROFLZ

Denial much?

MORE ROFLZ


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

To me, the whole "eye issue" is just playing the game. Why do soccer players flip to the ground and grab their knee? Why do football kickers hit the ground and grab their ankle when someone grazes them? Your opponent is handing you an advantage on a silver platter when they do something stupid like throw an illegal strike, touch your kicker in football, or clip your ankle in the penalty box in soccer. I don't think I have ever seen anyone just stand up and pretend like a kick to the head on the ground never happened in MMA. Every time I have seen it the kicked player played it up and almost always got the point. Oh well, their opponent should have known better.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HexRei said:


> ^^^I think I smell an angry brit


Now mods are jumping on the 'it must be a brit' train? Brilliant.

I for one am gutted Daley acted like he did, as I was a huge fan. I understand why he WANTED to, but actually doing it was pathetic.

So not only do alot of us have to eat crow for thinking Daley could stuff a few TD's and get the KO. We have to get arrogant morons spamming 'ROFLZ' and generally being dicks and 'lol brits' everywhere.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> ROFLZ ROFLZ ROFLZ
> 
> Denial much?
> 
> MORE ROFLZ


ROFLZ ROFLZ ROFLZ

I had a few beers and was really pissed off about the whole situation right after the fight and posted here and vented my anger

ROFLZ ROFLZ, that hasnt ever happened before. ROFLZ.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Now mods are jumping on the 'it must be a brit' train? Brilliant.
> 
> I for one am gutted Daley acted like he did, as I was a huge fan. I understand why he WANTED to, but actually doing it was pathetic.
> 
> So not only do alot of us have to eat crow for thinking Daley could stuff a few TD's and get the KO. We have to get arrogant morons spamming 'ROFLZ' and generally being dicks and 'lol brits' everywhere.


A bit harsh no?

Seems more like a case of Daley fans being able to dish it out, but can't take it.

Even the post fight comments trying to justify Daley's actions as "ok" somehow???

I'm full of ROFLZ because this fight was easy money to call and all of the Daley backers were so blind to the obvious. His whole strategy relied on a flash KO...

Talk alot of smack before the fight then run away / deny after getting served. And I'm not a Koscheck fan, it's just the Daley fans were waaaaaay to pompous ahead of time acting like he was somehow gonna dominate Koscheck. 

Not pointed at you Kry, just the Daley lads in general.

If you talk it up before a fight, expect to eat it afterwards...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Your sig doesnt make any sense? I think laying on top of some one without hitting them for 3 rounds and dry humping them is for pussies but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SigFig said:


> A bit harsh no?
> 
> Seems more like a case of Daley fans being able to dish it out, but can't take it.
> 
> ...


First off, balded acknowledged 

I agree with that defending Daleys actions is a bit ridiculous. What he did was atrocious and I've stated that loads of times. Despite whatever BS Kos pulled, he really over stepped the line.

I was also a bit worried when he said in an interview 'My plan A is to not get taken down, my plan b is to knock him out, what's Koschecks plan B ?' Whilst I thought Daley looked good defensively on the ground (his hip escapes were brilliant, and he never looked in trouble for a second) he also did show good TDD. Not great. Good. He made Kos work for a couple of them, and with Kos being LIGHT years ahead of him in the wrestling department I was impressed.

I thought he would of been able to fully stuff a couple and get the KO. Obviously I and alot of other people were wrong. Fair do's. I'll be the first to admit I was wrong.

I negged you not because I was 'Butt-hurt' (neg comment) or unable to take it, just typing 'ROFLZ' is blatent trolling.

Daley lost, got humped for 3 rounds and acted like a moron afterwards. I'd probably still be pissed at Koschecks actions and with the way he won the fight had Daley conducted himself decently afterwards. However he didn't and I'm over it.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Your sig doesnt make any sense? I think laying on top of some one without hitting them for 3 rounds and dry humping them is for pussies but what ever floats your boat.


Kinda crazy considering that the pic shows him about to b*tchslap Daley's overhyped fat head... :thumb02:


Well regardless, I hope Daley's suspension isn't too long. He'll have exciting fights in SF with Zaromskis and Noons. Maybe he can fight Manhoef at catch weight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Kinda crazy considering that the pic shows him about to b*tchslap Daley's overhyped fat head... :thumb02:
> 
> 
> Well regardless, I hope Daley's suspension isn't too long. He'll have exciting fights in SF with Zaromskis and Noons. Maybe he can fight Manhoef at catch weight.


Its funny that the shot daley landed after the bell probably did more damage to kos than any thing he did for the entire 3 rounds.

Daleys TDD isnt as bad as your making out and neither is his ground game, kryn explained it well. In fact i think daley did a great job on the ground and neutralised kos really well. 

I dont see how any one would honestly want koscheck in their sig after that fight though, he is a disgrace to mma.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

I loved this match of ego vs ego and Kos worked Daley. He was outmatched from a fight perspective before it even started so the war of words turned out to be the event highlight. Kos didn't fight to win the fight, he fought to embarrass Daley. He could have subbed him a dozen times in the 3rd rd, but chose not to. He instead held him down like he was Daley's big brother and frustrated him to the point I have never seen another fighter frustrated. 

Daley is a good fighter but was clearly outmatched and Kos' gameplan was perfect, and he executed to a t. Then he added insult to injury. Not only did he win the fight, dominate it no less, he punched Daley's ticket out of the UFC.

I have little respect for Kos as a person, but he plays the heel perfectly and is entertaining for sure.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Now mods are jumping on the 'it must be a brit' train? Brilliant.
> 
> I for one am gutted Daley acted like he did, as I was a huge fan. I understand why he WANTED to, but actually doing it was pathetic.
> 
> So not only do alot of us have to eat crow for thinking Daley could stuff a few TD's and get the KO. We have to get arrogant morons spamming 'ROFLZ' and generally being dicks and 'lol brits' everywhere.


wait, so he calls kos a tiny faced greaseball, denounces his fighting style as "gay", but i'm the bad guy because I noticed he said "arse" and guessed he was probably british? erm ok.

your skin, it needs some thickening...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

lolz at teh brits......lbut seriously lighten up guys and look at the fellow posters...theres a pattern


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So if I chucked in every post to an american with 'lol yank' that'd be fine to?

Some british posters are going a bit overboard, yes. But seriously the amount of 'lol brits' is getting a bit boring. Happens every time a british guy fights.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i couldnt care less if you said lol yank all day long to be honest. doesn't bother me.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HexRei said:


> i couldnt care less if you said lol yank all day long to be honest. doesn't bother me.


 
Im with you on this one yank just doesnt do it for me


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> ^this all will make it that much sweeter when kos gets ko'd in the middle of the octagon. kos is gonna try to stand and get caught before he realizes he has no chance standing up.


Wow you were right, but the fight was over then, but great observation:confused03:



Mckeever said:


> That isnt the case at all. For the record koscheck i think it a very exciting fighter and its greast to see how hes evolved over the years. The whole gsp/fitch argument though. Simply taking some one down and lying on top of them, transitioning and controlling is just pure wrestling, not fighting.
> 
> This is mma, fighting, if a wrestler takes it to the ground i want to see them wrestle on the ground and be active with damage, elbows, punches etc, this is a fight, not a wrestling exhibition. for example chael sonnen vs nate, that was a great example of a wrestler neutralising a striker through wrestling. Why was it not boring though? Because Chael was beating the shit out of nate whilst he was wrestling. GSP/Hardy how ever, different story, gsp was simply controlling Dan, landing no shots and failing two sub attempts, that isnt my idea of a fight.


don't like it then don't watch it. Those who cannot appreciate wrestling better go to boxing because this sport is too complex for you, goodbye. You think we need complainers in here, lmao, just gtfo.



Mckeever said:


> That isnt the case at all. For the record koscheck i think it a very exciting fighter and its greast to see how hes evolved over the years. The whole gsp/fitch argument though. Simply taking some one down and lying on top of them, transitioning and controlling is just pure wrestling, not fighting.
> 
> This is mma, fighting, if a wrestler takes it to the ground i want to see them wrestle on the ground and be active with damage, elbows, punches etc, this is a fight, not a wrestling exhibition. for example chael sonnen vs nate, that was a great example of a wrestler neutralising a striker through wrestling. Why was it not boring though? Because Chael was beating the shit out of nate whilst he was wrestling. GSP/Hardy how ever, different story, gsp was simply controlling Dan, landing no shots and failing two sub attempts, that isnt my idea of a fight.


don't like it then don't watch it. Those who cannot appreciate wrestling better go to boxing because this sport is too complex for you, goodbye. You think we need complainers in here, lmao, just gtfo.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Was that a triple post?


----------



## CornBall (May 26, 2009)

hmmm... wat pau did waz cornball ish to me... evn tho i thik he should still be fighin fo tha ufc...

gud win fo kos tho... gsp gonna do tha doz to kos lik how kos did pau str up tho...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Was that a triple post?


 
Yes yes that was a triple decker there lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Fixed.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> Wow you were right, but the fight was over then, but great observation:confused03:
> 
> 
> don't like it then don't watch it. Those who cannot appreciate wrestling better go to boxing because this sport is too complex for you, goodbye. You think we need complainers in here, lmao, just gtfo.
> ...


And this is exactly why you have all those red little bars next to your name.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please, can we please keep the debate civil and refrain from sarcasm and snarkiness, at least for the time being?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> *Wow you were right, but the fight was over then, but great observation:confused03:*
> 
> 
> don't like it then don't watch it. Those who cannot appreciate wrestling better go to boxing because this sport is too complex for you, goodbye. You think we need complainers in here, lmao, just gtfo.
> ...


your attempt at sarcasm fails.:thumb02:


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL I just realized something re-watching this fight today. Sorry if someone has already mentioned it, but I have not had a chance to read this whole thread (its a long one lol).

In the beginning of Round 3, Mike Goldberg quotes Daley by saying "...I will land my left hand into your jaw. And when I do, *the fight will be over*". Prophetic, no?


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

^ Lol


----------

